# HID Projector Retrofit with LED turn signals



## Alliep004 (Mar 15, 2013)

Retrofitted my headlights with a Morimoto Mini H1 projector, xbaLED Halo Rings, and 2-way led turn signal kits The aftermarket headlights from partsgeek.com for about $180 were the first items to arrive







I baked the headlights in the oven and separated the housing and removed the reflector bowl, painted the refelector bowl using a self etching primer followed by a Metallic Black spray paint and clear coat enamel. I also had to cut out a section of the bowl for the shroud to clear and fit correctly. I outlined the part I cut out in red on the picture of the painted reflector. The Mini H1 projector fit into the reflector without any other modification and using the provided adapter plates.







































Note: The aftermarket headlights I received used a different sized bulb(H4) than the normal Cruze headlight The other parts took forever to get to me. I ordered the Mini H1 kit, Gatling 2.0 Shrouds, Motocontrol Relay Harness(two weeks shipped to me), rubber butyl glue, and the xbaLED rings(4 weeks because they were backordered), all from theretrofitsource.com for $255, the HID kit from DDM tuning (2 weeks to ship) I think the order wazs about $50 including shipping. Last but not least the led turn signal kit off of ebay for $100. The turn signal kit came directly from China but only took about 9 day for delivery. One of the templates malfunctioned on me so I had to order a new set from alibaba.com(never again, 3 more weeks of waiting). 

































Also the turn signal kit did not come with any connectors for the wires and I did not want to splice into my factory wiring so I ordered a set of standard bulb bases with a plug-in 2-wire pigtail 12"- 18 gauge wires from autolumination.com.









Note: I also had to use a resistor on th turn signal so that I would not receive the check bulb warning on my dash. I used a 10 watt 10 ohm wirewound resistor from RadioShack($2.50) Over all it was pretty easy retrofit








































It was difficult to get good pictures of the headlight on the car with the lights on because of the glare and the lights are so bright


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Not too sure about those 3 LED strips as turn signals but this car will ALWAYS look better with the retrofit. Good job on it!


----------



## Alliep004 (Mar 15, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Not too sure about those 3 LED strips as turn signals but this car will ALWAYS look better with the retrofit. Good job on it!


The LED are all wired together into the board. They arent actually strips. They are soldered into the board. thanks though


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh those SMD leds. Those are REAL bright lol.


----------



## Alliep004 (Mar 15, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Oh those SMD leds. Those are REAL bright lol.


Yeah I know. I was surprised the were that bright. The white leds are SMD and are on as the DRLs but the yellow are like the Superflux 4 chip through-hole leds and are only on when I put the turn signal on or the hazards


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

You should have painted all reflactive chrome in the headlight because it reflects the xenon light all over the place. 
But congrats on the retrofit, i like it!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Food job on the retro man.

Got any cut off pics? Also, where did you mount the resistors?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tinhog (Jan 13, 2014)

Good job! I will also do it soon


----------

